# Marantz SR8002 and Panny BD30k 7.1 Set-Up



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I watched Hellboy 2 the other night, DTS-HD 7.1 encoded on the blu-ray disk. I have a 7.1 set-up. I'm bitstreaming the audio to my receiver ex Panasonic BD30k with the secondary audio off. On my receiver speaker display, the "S" is not illuminated. How do I know for sure that I'm decoding 7.1 audio on my receiver? There is audio ex the surround back but this would be matrix. The matrix is off as surround is set to AUTO. Below is what states in the manual about 7.1 with only a 5.1 speaker set up, I could not find anything else.

Manual
When this unit is decoding a Dolby True HD signal,
the status of the input signal is displayed, depending
on the number of speaker channels being used.
The "S" indicator is not illuminated when a 7.1-
channel signal is input to a 5.1-channel speaker system
with L, C, R, SL, SR, and SW.

I also have a PS3 which I then tried. Because PS3 doesn't bitstream, I set the PS3 to PCM. Over PCM the receiver displays MULT-CH 7.1 with the 'S' illuminated. This would be the PS3 decoding and not the receiver.

I would like my Marantz to decode the audio and not the player. I'm hoping someone could shed some light on this?

All firmware is up to date.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Which AVR do you have?


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see the model :duh:


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I hope this helps. This was taken from the manuals.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

streaker76 said:


> I watched Hellboy 2 the other night, DTS-HD 7.1 ... I have a 7.1 set-up. I'm bitstreaming the audio to my receiver .... On my receiver speaker display, *the "S" is not illuminated*. How do I know for sure that I'm decoding 7.1 audio on my receiver?


That's strange ...maybe it has something to do with the set up :dontknow:

What do you read on the receiver display??? ...(besides the "S" not illuminated)


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

On the recevier display is L,C,R,SL,SR,LFE with no 'S' for Surroung Back (7.1). I decided to rent Rambo for a test which is 7.1 DTS-MA and *sure enough all is good*. The receiver display illuminated the 'S'. FULL 7.1 audio. Now I'm wondering if there's issues with the audio on Hellboy 2??? I haven't heard of anyone else except on a forum within Amazon when I googled ' Hellboy 2 DTS-MA issues '. There is talk of the same problem.

The the Panny I made sure the secondary audio was turned off.


----------

